# RT 66 in 2014



## TLCheg (Apr 21, 2014)

We are new RVers and want to take 5 others along RT 66. I have read past threads and word is that taking the RV not really advised. We have diesel pusher 38 ft.  My concern is the size along the roads and finding places to park for the night inthese small towns. Any suggestions?  We have considered renting a van! Thank you, Leslie


----------



## C Nash (Apr 23, 2014)

Leslie, Noway would I try to take a 38 foot MH on portions of 66.  Do you have a toad?  Park the MH and do the side trips in it.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## LEN (Apr 24, 2014)

Nash is quite correct. There are books out that can help, google about RV and Rt66 will give some good results. Finding a CG or boon docking place as you get out west is no problem.

LEN


----------



## debrey (May 4, 2014)

May depend on which section of 66. A good portion of it in southern California and Arizona is paralleled by interstate with exits at the towns and sites.


----------

